# Macbook : update du SMC firmware



## Tannen (17 Août 2006)

Good news, un update du firmware est dispo pour le macbook :
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate.html

Au programme :
- suppression du moo 
- temperature de fonctionnement en baisse (?)


----------



## pbas400 (17 Août 2006)

j hesite à l installer, car j ai pas de problemes de ventilo


----------



## Tannen (17 Août 2006)

Une discussion intéressante sur un feedback apres avoir upgradé 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=604275&tstart=0


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2006)

Effectivement, cette mise a jour laisse a desirer  d'apres le lien cité precedement. Alors, qui a essayé? Je n'au aucun probleme de moo (enfin, tres tres peu), pas d'extinction intepestive, bref, rien. Par contre, ayant 9 Applications ouvertes, sans aucune activité a part safari, CoreDuo Temp indique 69°C, et je suis totallement silencieux 
Donc, je ne fais pas la mise a jour, sauf si il y a des remontées comme quoi la temperature baisse significativement, et surtout qu'il n'y a pas d'autre problemes qui apparaissent


----------



## Linoups (18 Août 2006)

Salut,
je viens de lire tout le post du forum Apple et les personnes sont toutes d'accord sur un point: la température baisse significativement.
Pour ce qui est du moo cela semble aussi résoudre le problème, mais on peut se demander s'il ne se produira pas tout simplement à une température plus basse.
Sur mon MacBook je n'y ai fait attention qu'au bout de 3 semaines d'utlisation, car ce n'est pas trop fort. Mais ça permettait de bien ce rendre compte que c'est entre 66 et 67° que ce  déclanche le ventilo.
Au final j'hésite 
Avant que ce ne sorte ce firmware, je me disais que je préférais un portable un peu plus bruyant mais que je puisse poser sur mes genoux sans problèmes. Et maintenant qu'il y a cette mise à jour je ne sais plus trop car je me suis bien habitué au silence d'utilisation de cette machine. Alors que quand le CPU chauffe fort, le ventilo ne fait pas semblant de faire du bruit.


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

J'ai le meme probleme que toi


----------



## nde (18 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> je viens de lire tout le post du forum Apple et les personnes sont toutes d'accord sur un point: la température baisse significativement.



Effectivement, avant la mise à jour, la temperature de croisière , l'ordinateur au repos, était de 63/65 degrées. Maintenant elle est de 50°.


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

et les ventilateurs se mettent plus souvent en marche/tournent en permanence (voir meme au ralenti?) ou le macbook est toujours aussi silencieux


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Et pour le whine ??? Des news ???


I'm always waiting for my macbook.............


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

et l'autonomie ? 
sa monte ? 
c'est interessant c'est petite mise à jour 

il a plein  de ressource ce mac book


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> il a plein de ressource ce mac book


 
Plus que le xps       chut...... ce n'est pas le bon thread


----------



## nepto (18 Août 2006)

Ah ben c'est pas trop tôt !
Good news alors.


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

Pour le miens tout va bien apr&#232;s cette mise &#224; jour. Les ventilateurs ne se mettent plus en route de mani&#232;re discontinue, &#224; vrai dire il ne se sont pas mis en route du tout depuis un quart d'heure.

Pour moi c'est une r&#233;ussite cette petite mise &#224; jour!


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

Je viens de faire mon petit test.

J'ai lanc&#233; un maximum de vid&#233;o pour faire chauffer la machine, avec CoreDuoTemp voil&#224; ce que &#231;a a donn&#233;: les ventilos se sont mis en marche quand la temp&#233;rature &#224; atteint 72°C, les ventilateurs ont tourn&#233; &#224; fond jusqu'&#224; rabaisser la temp&#233;rature &#224; 52°C.


----------



## The Panda (18 Août 2006)

pour moi, baisse de 10° en utilisation normale, mais le ventilo tourne tout le temps, on l'entend à peine mais si on s'approche on l'entend tourner légèrement.


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

après réflexion......je viens de faire la maj de ce firmware et......les ventilos sont au repos complet !  impeccable


----------



## The Panda (18 Août 2006)

comment ça se fait que chez certains le ventilo tourne et d'autres pas ???
Moi il faut vraiment se mettre au dessus mais il tourne. De toute façon pour que la température baisse il faut forcément que le ventilo tourne un minimum ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

The Panda a dit:
			
		

> comment ça se fait que chez certains le ventilo tourne et d'autres pas ???
> Moi il faut vraiment se mettre au dessus mais il tourne. De toute façon pour que la température baisse il faut forcément que le ventilo tourne un minimum ?


 
A mon avis c'est plus une histoire de bruit qu'autre chose, si tu n'entends pas tes ventilo cela ne veut pas forcément dire qu'ils ne tournent pas !!!

Peut être es-tu sourd ? ou bien tu as la musique allumée ??


----------



## HCl (18 Août 2006)

Frodon semblait dire qu'il y avait 2 marques de ventilos, l'une qui faisait du bruit, l'autre non...
Peut-&#234;tre que tout vient de l&#224; ?

Pour ma part, j'ai remarqu&#233; le d&#233;marrage/arr&#234;t r&#233;p&#233;titifs des ventilos au bout de 3 semaines d'utilisation, &#224; un moment o&#249; je n'avais aucun bruit (mais rien de rien) autour.

J'h&#233;site vraiment &#224; faire cette maj


Edit : 
bon, je vais la faire.
Ca ne peut faire que du bien &#224; la machine, cette baisse de t°.
Tant pis si j'y sacrifie un peu de silence


----------



## The Panda (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis c'est plus une histoire de bruit qu'autre chose, si tu n'entends pas tes ventilo cela ne veut pas forc&#233;ment dire qu'ils ne tournent pas !!!
> 
> Peut &#234;tre es-tu sourd ? ou bien tu as la musique allum&#233;e ??


 jutement, moi je l'entend, j'ai plutot l'ou&#239;e fine d'ailleurs.


----------



## The Panda (18 Août 2006)

je viens de remarquer qu'en laissant msn et firefox pour naviguer, le temps est à 35°. Ca change des 60-65 ° d'avant.


----------



## HCl (18 Août 2006)

Mouais, bon.

Faudra attendre ce soir quand je vais m'en servir dans un environnement totalement silencieux, mais pour l'instant je préférais avant.

J'ai l'impression d'entendre un espèce de whine maintenant :mouais: 

Là, j'ai Safari / Xchat, juste cette page ouverte dans safari, et CoreduoTemp indique 56-57°C


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

ok  bon  j'achete ! 
c'est quand même bien un mac aussi  froids qu'un  XPS...... manquerai plus qu'ils se décolore plus ou qu'il puisse faire tourner dungeon keeper .... 

il  m'étonne mac,  vraiment ! 
jusqu'ou  irons nous ?


----------



## HCl (18 Août 2006)

Bruit cern&#233; : 
il vient du c&#244;t&#233; gauche, et dispara&#238;t quand je d&#233;branche le c&#226;ble d'alim : &#231;a doit donc venir de l'alim...

Je ne l'avais jamais entendu auparavant

Le ventilo, par contre, est tout sauf bruyant, pas de prob.

Mais ce bruit d'alim me d&#233;range.


Edit : il n'en reste pas moins que ce MB est une tuerie :love:


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Bruit cerné :
> il vient du côté gauche, et disparaît quand je débranche le câble d'alim : ça doit donc venir de l'alim...
> 
> Je ne l'avais jamais entendu auparavant
> ...



Le problème que tu décris est un problème de whine. Tu ne l'avais peut être jamais entendu car tu n'avais jamais tendu l'oreille près de ton MB...


----------



## nde (18 Août 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite vraiment à faire cette maj



Ne serait-ce que pour la baisse de température, cette mise à jour vaut le coup. Je pense que c'est bon pour la longévité de la machine.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

nde a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce que pour la baisse de température, cette mise à jour vaut le coup. Je pense que c'est bon pour la longévité de la machine.


 
+1 pour la longévité due à la baisse de température !


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Allez, je tente...

&#192; tout &#224; l'heure... ou adieu !


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je tente...
> 
> À tout à l'heure... ou adieu !


 
A tout à l'heure


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Alors, il faut la faire cette mise a jour?10 à 20°C d'ecart c'est pas negligeable, par contre, si c'est pour entendre le whine  (mais es ce que j'ai le Whine?)


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Me revoilou.

Tout va bien, mise &#224; jour ultra rapide, sans difficult&#233;s.
Il semble que les ventilos soient d&#233;sormais programm&#233;s pour tourner en permanence, mais de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s lente.
J'entends un l&#233;ger ronronnement lorsque j'approche mon oreille tout pr&#232;s du MacBook, mais vraiment pas d&#233;rangeant en usage normal.
Je n'ai pas d'instrument de mesure, mais je trouve que mon MacBook est d&#233;j&#224; plus ti&#232;de qu'auparavant, ce qui &#233;tait la principale raison pour laquelle j'ai fait cette mise &#224; jour, bien plus que pour le Mooo. M&#233;thode Cou&#233; ? Je n'en sais rien, &#224; confirmer sur le moyen terme.


----------



## HCl (18 Août 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Le problème que tu décris est un problème de whine. Tu ne l'avais peut être jamais entendu car tu n'avais jamais tendu l'oreille près de ton MB...


En fait, 
J'avais approché mes oreilles... Mais à ce moment là, le MB était sur batterie :rateau: 

Bon... Reste à voir ce que ça donne sans aucun bruit, si on l'entend vraiment ou pas.


----------



## gondawa (18 Août 2006)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> En fait,
> J'avais approché mes oreilles... Mais à ce moment là, le MB était sur batterie :rateau:
> 
> Bon... Reste à voir ce que ça donne sans aucun bruit, si on l'entend vraiment ou pas.


 
la premiere fois que j'ai entendu ce whine c'était lors du chargement de la batterie. Ca grésillait pres du connecteur et idem pour le chargeur, exactement le mm bruit, meme cadence. (coïncidence probable)

Puis ce bruit a continué hors secteur. ... 

Dés que j'ai le macbook de retour je mets la mise a jour smc. Moi c plus le Moo que la chaleur (quoique maintenant je l'aurai peut-etre un peu plus sur les genoux qu'avant  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

J'attend un semaine avant de d'envisager la MAJ

Donc pour chacun il serait utile de préciser :

     - votre cadence processeur.
     - Si le bruit s'entend
     - Si la chaleur descend vraiment
     - Si l'autonomie en prend un coup

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dr_cube (18 Août 2006)

*Apple a tu&#233; la vache qui &#233;tait coinc&#233;e dans mon MacBook !! Et elle a cri&#233;, la pauvre !* 

C'est en effet dans un terrible meuglement qui m'a d&#233;chir&#233; le coeur que cette mise &#224; jour s'est install&#233;e... Depuis, je n'ai plus entendu le meuh-meuh, alors que ce dernier &#233;tait omnipr&#233;sent lors d'une simple navigation sur les forums de MacG&#233;. 

- J'ai un processeur 2Ghtz, qui tourne actullement &#224; 1,5Ghtz selon CoreDuo. Et j'ai 1Go de RAM. 
- Donc l&#224;, je n'ai que CoreDuo (vieille version), et Firefox d'ouvert (un seul onglet, celui de ce forum), et la temp&#233;rature indiqu&#233;e varie entre 46 et 53&#176;C, alors qu'avant c'&#233;tait 65&#176;C dans les m&#234;mes conditions. 
- Il y a un bruit de fond continu qui semble sortir des a&#233;rations. Mais je ne sais pas s'il y avait ce bruit avant. Dans tous les cas il ne me d&#233;range pas... Compar&#233; au Meuh-Meuh c'est du silence. 
- Je ne sais pas si l'autonomie est meilleure, mais ma batterie a certainement un petit probl&#232;me, qui n&#233;cessitera je l'esp&#232;re un changement de la part d'Apple. 


*TEST DE LA MAJ : *
Je viens de lancer les 13 &#233;pisodes de Elfen Lied dans Quicktime (!), pour tester la temp&#233;rature. Voici les screen qui attestent de l'efficacit&#233; de la mise &#224; jour : 
http://dr.cube.free.fr/switch/photos_macbook/temperature/image_001.jpg
http://dr.cube.free.fr/switch/photos_macbook/temperature/image_002.jpg
 
Vous avez bien lu : *64&#176;C* alors que 13 vid&#233;o &#233;taient en lecture dans Quicktime ! C'est en dessous de ce que j'avais au d&#233;marrage de l'ordinateur avant la mise &#224; jour !!! 
Et 3 secondes apr&#232;s avoir ferm&#233; Quicktime, la temp&#233;rature &#233;tait &#224; 54&#176;C. Environ 10 secondes plus tard, elle est descendue &#224; 46&#176;C ! *Et toute cette op&#233;ration s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e sans Meuh-Meuh !!!* Il y avait juste le souffle du ventillateur, qui s'est intensifi&#233;, mais pas de meuh-meuh !! Chapeau Apple !


----------



## gondawa (18 Août 2006)

ce qui est dommage c'est que le CPU ne tombe toujours pas a 1ghz au repos ...


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Perso, il retombe a 1Ghz quand il ne se passe rien mais comme la plupart du temps, j'ai un mini de 15 progs en meme temps 
Autrement, ca a l'air plutot positif cette mise a jour


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Et l'autonomie ? Les ventilos font du bruit ou pas ? Je veux TOUT savoir


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Moi, c'est surtout l'autonomie - puis le bruit (mais apparement, les ventilos tres lentement, donc pas de bruit)
donc, l'autonomie a tout prix


----------



## sam&mac (18 Août 2006)

Ma vache aussi a couiné une bonne fois avant de laisser place à un soufle constant ... trèèèès léger.

Autre chose : comment vous faites pour connaitre la température des processeurs ?


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Ma vache aussi a couiné une bonne fois avant de laisser place à un soufle constant ... trèèèès léger.
> 
> Autre chose : comment vous faites pour connaitre la température des processeurs ?




Utilise Intel coreduo temp pour connaitre la temp du processeur  

Par contre savez vous s'il est possible de desinstaller cette mise à jour, car ce bruit de ventilo, certe leger mais audible, me dérange un petit peu car il est constant, (peut-etre que je m'y habituerai) en fait mon mooh était supportable car très faible. Si vous avez une idée ça m'interesserait


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

On te donne la solution a condition que tu nous donnes une indication sur l'autonomie   
Plus serieusement, je ne sait pas comment on peut faire (downgrader la SMC?  )
Par contre, l'autonomie, je suis curieux de savoir ce que donne un ventilo qui tourne en permanence


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

Charge CoreDuoTemp.


Edit: d&#233;sol&#233;, je suis arriv&#233; un peu tard!


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Euh, je suis allé faire un tour sur MacBidouille, et une personne parle d'une autonomie accrue qui peut confirmer (malgré les ventilos qui (maintenant) activés en permanence


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Mais les ventillos font bcp de bruit ou pas ? Car j'ai un eMac et m&#234;me avec un casque en regardant Koh Lanta , j'entend le bruit du eMac , je ne revoudrai cela sur un MacBook


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

oui, mais le macbook, tu peux le refermer :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais les ventillos font bcp de bruit ou pas ? Car j'ai un eMac et même avec un casque en regardant Koh Lanta , j'entend le bruit du eMac , je ne revoudrai cela sur un MacBook



Non, c'est quasi inaudible... Enfin moi, s'ils sont réellement en marche en permanence, je ne es entends pas.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est quasi inaudible... Enfin moi, s'ils sont réellement en marche en permanence, je ne es entends pas.




Merciiiiiiiiii !!!!


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, l'autonomie, je suis curieux de savoir ce que donne un ventilo qui tourne en permanence









 avec iTunes (en lecture), safari, pages, mail, ical, airport activé, et écran avec la luminosité maximale.
Ça me semble comparable à avant.

Je précise que lorsque j'ai débranché le secteur, le MacBook a d'abord indiqué pendnant quelque secondes 5 heures d'autonomie, avant de se stabiliser autour de 3h20.


----------



## sam&mac (18 Août 2006)

Merci  

Bon, pour SJP ... le bruit du ventilo est trèès faible .... trèèèès


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

J'esp&#232;re :love:


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

alors, on peut la faire c'est MAJ c'est sur? vous etes tous revenu?  :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

_Juste pour vous &#233;viter des sueurs froides inutiles :
_Lors de la mise &#224; jour, le MacBook est sens&#233; s'&#233;teindre et red&#233;marrer automatiquement tout seul.
Or, lorsqu'il s'&#233;teint, il ne red&#233;marre pas imm&#233;diatement comme d'habitude pour un red&#233;marrage classique : de longues secondes s'&#233;coulent avant que le MacBook reprenne vie. Ne vous inqui&#233;tez pas, ne touchez &#224; rien, c'est normal ! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

j'me disais bien, ils ont tous un quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond 
ils nous cachaient bien quelque chose 
P.S: merci de l'info


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

Je me suis lancé dans cette mise à jour (effectuée sans aucun problème).

Effectivement, la température baisse sensiblement. Du côté de la prise MagSafe, c'est nettement moins chaud. C'est plus agréable. La température du processeur ne descendait que rarement en dessous de 60°C. Là elle est de 52°C (avec Firefox, iTunes, Mail ouverts et Wifi activé).

Le ventilo est forcément plus souvent en marche, mais il est vraiment très silencieux. Bon si vous placez le MB dans une petite pièce silencieuse, vous allez entendre un souffle continu. Ce n'est pas désagréable comme bruit, et surtout assez faible, facilement couvert par de la musique ou le bruit ambiant.

Le bruit du ventilo me fait penser à celui du Mac mini. On n'entend qu'un souffle, pas le bruit aigu d'un ventilo, mais là c'est encore plus faible.


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

J'ai l'impression que je vais faire le grand saut, un peu a la maniere de ceux qui achetent un MacPro en plus raisonné (un peu plus)


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Je veux pas de son moi


----------



## pbas400 (18 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis lancé dans cette mise à jour (effectuée sans aucun problème).
> 
> Effectivement, la température baisse sensiblement. Du côté de la prise MagSafe, c'est nettement moins chaud. C'est plus agréable. La température du processeur ne descendait que rarement en dessous de 60°C. Là elle est de 52°C (avec Firefox, iTunes, Mail ouverts et Wifi activé).
> 
> ...



je crois que c est clair   mais bon, c etait le monde du silence auparavant, maintenant c est un ultra leger souffle permanent...je crois qu on peut s y habituer avec Itunes connecté sur la chaine hifi via l airport express


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

si y'a quelqu'un pour faire une capture 'son' - sonore, voila le mot -


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> si y'a quelqu'un pour faire une capture 'son' - sonore, voila le mot -



On entendrait rien...


----------



## Linoups (18 Août 2006)

J'ai moi aussi sauté le pas alors que le 'mooo' ne s'est produit que quelques fois sur mon Macbook. Mais aprés avoir lu un paquet d'avis sur internet, je l'ai fait dans le but de transformer mon portable en véritabe laptop. Car en effet je ne pouvais pas laisser le MacBook trés longtemps sur mes genoux à cause de la chaleur qu'il dégage.
Ma première impression suite à cette mise à jour c'est que ça se fait super rapidement. Je n'en reviens toujours pas, en moins de 2 minutes c'étais terminé.
Au niveau du bruit, en collant l'oreille à la machine, je n'entend pas grand chose de plus qu'avant, voir rien de plus. Donc sur ce point c'est tout bon. Si mon ventilo tourne en ce moment même je n'en sais rien du tout.
Par contre la température n'a pas chuté autant que je l'espérais. La température du CPU tourne autour des 58°. Mais j'avoue avoir fait monter la bête à 81° avant la mise à jour pour voir le comportement du ventilo avec l'ancien firmware. 
Je vais donc voir à l'usage ce que cela va donner.


----------



## pbas400 (18 Août 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> On entendrait rien...


c est vrai, les sourds n entendent rien


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

Bon, a part un retour sur la T° qui n'a presque pas bougé (c'est ca?) tout va bien
Je pense faire le pas dans la nuit mais y'a plein de truc a faire sur le MacBook avant de prendre la decision de le redemarrer  
Encore une question, vous avez telecharger la MAJ depuis 'mise a jour logiciel' ou directement depuis le site Apple??


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Mise a jour Logiciel normalement


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mise a jour Logiciel normalement



Je demandai pour ne pas reproduire la meme chose qu'avec la 10.4.7, qui foirai (pour moi du moins) depuis la MAJ logicielle


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Encore une question, vous avez telecharger la MAJ depuis 'mise a jour logiciel' ou directement depuis le site Apple??


Depuis le menu Pomme. Je n'ai JAMAIS eu aucun problème via les mises à jour par cette méthode, depuis MacOS X.1


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le menu Pomme. Je n'ai JAMAIS eu aucun problème via les mises à jour par cette méthode, depuis MacOS X.1


Bah moi si , depuis deux semaines :rateau:
ok, donc aucun risque/probleme a signaler, je fais la MAJ ce soir, ca chauffe sec la


----------



## jeffff (18 Août 2006)

Moi c'est fait depuis deux minutes.
En effet si on colle l'oreille au macbook on entend un peu (tr&#232;s peu) de bruit.
Il faut dire qu'avant on entendait rien.
En fait le macbook devient juste un ordinateur avec un ventilo qui fonctionne correctement !


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> En fait le macbook devient juste un ordinateur avec un ventilo qui fonctionne correctement !



Ah bon? tout les laptop on un ventilo qui tourne en permanence :mouais:
En tout cas le Toshiba Satellite ne rentre pas dans cette categorie. Par contre, lui, quand le ventilo est lanc&#233;, bah, il a un peu, pas mal, de mal a s'arreter  
edit: c'est parti pour la mise a jour 

MAJ: mise a jour effectu&#233;e. Par contre, le MacBook etait a 70°C quand j'ai appliqu&#233; la mise a jour.
La, au demarrage, impossible de depasser les 60°C, c'est deja 10°C de gagn&#233;s 
Alors, pour moi, oui, ca ventile, mais pour evacuer ce qui a ete accumul&#233; avant.
On entend quand meme bien le ventilo quand il refroidit ACTIVEMENT
Je suis a 55°C le temps d'ecrire ces qq lignes. On garde cet ecart de 10°C par rapport a ce que j'avais precedement.
Voila, ca a coup&#233; a 56°C, et c'est a peu pres stable, si on tend l'oreille, sans son, dans un environnement calme/sans bruit, c'est tres tres fin comme bruit (comme indiqu&#233; precedement) et un leger souflement, si on percoi le bruit (en se mettant sur la bouche de sortie)
Par contre, bien plus agreable a utiliser sur les genoux, vraiment, ca ne plus PLUS 
Je n'ai pas eu a attendre deux minutes, bong, la barre de mise a jour, tres tres rapide, bong, et hop
moins d'une minute, chrono en main.
Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, je n'ai pas d'info particulieres
Edit: ca y est, il me dit 2:47 avec luminosit&#233; a fond, son a fond, iPod en FW (en charge), iTunes, Saf', Moniteur d'activit&#233;, CoreDuo Temp - je parle d'une autonomie 'stabilis&#233;e' apres qq minutes d'utilisation hors secteur.
L'autonomie me parait avoir baiss&#233; legerement, quoique je n'ai jamais regard&#233; l'autonomie iPod connect&#233; (il doit jouer pour beaucoup, lui, sur la batterie)
Et toujours apres stabilisation, CoreDuo Temp oscille entre 55 et 58°C, sans vrais ventilation forc&#233;e (mais y'a la musique), mais en coupant le son de temps en temps, pas de bruit, a part un tres leger souffle (chaud sur la nuque&#8230 :rateau:
Je vais donc dire, mise a jour sans aucun probleme chez moi, MacBook 2Ghz/SD/2Go


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Je reviens faire un tour pour signaler que le MacBook, une fois la MAJ effectué peut etre gardé sur le genoux sans aucun probleme. Toujours avec ma musique, pas d'a coup (type moo). Bon, ca souffle legerement, mais avec le volume a moitié, pour moi (et la ca viens de se lancer, le ventilo), tu ne l'entends plus (apres, a moitié, avec quelle musique, euh, ca depend de la musique :rateau: 
Et je suis toujours entre 55°C et 58°C, c'est vraiment agreable, - je me repete, mais a certains moments, j'etait obligé de le poser ailleur, la, plus rien :love:


----------



## Linoups (19 Août 2006)

Petit status aprés la mise à jour faite il y a une heure environ:
Pendant cette heure donc, mon processeur est resté à 57/58° ce qui m'a un peu déçu.
Mais quand il c'est mis à dépasser les 63° le ventilo a accéléré pendant quelques instants et je suis descendu à 50/51°. Et comme je ne fait plus que du surf ça reste à cette valeur.
Donc le gain est bel et bien là.

Je n'ai même pas fini d'écrire ce post que je suis à 48° alors que la machine et allumé depuis plus de 2 heures.
Et pour rassurer ceux qui ont peur du bruit en plus engendré par le ventilo, je peux dire qu'à cette heure-ci, alors que le silence est total autour de moi, je n'entend que trés peu le  souffle du ventilo.

Personne ne connait d'outil capable de donner la vitesse de rotation du ventilo ?


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

En utilisant un programme tournant sous CrossOver  
Euh, je cherche, idem, un programme me permettant de 'lire' les données delivrés par le ventilos.


----------



## chounim (19 Août 2006)

Le widget iStat Pro le fait tres bien 

cpu 1694rpm
HD 1507rpm
optical 1374

iMac, ok je sors...huhu


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

'No fans found' c'est normal que j'ai un macbook watercoolé? :mouais: :love: 
Je suis donc a -10°C sur le SD, et seulement -5°C sur le CPU, c'est plus ce que c'etait sur le Quad le watercooling


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Bisoir!

J'ai effectué la mise à jour cette après midi.
Je suis etonné par vos valeurs de température.

Ma sonde de température doit être faussé car depuis la MaJ, en vous écrivant ces lignes sur Safari avec Adium et Mail en arrière plan, CoreDuoTemp m'indique 18°C et une fréquence de 1,5Ghz pour mon CPU (MB blanc 2Ghz - 60Go - 1Go RAM).
Avant, je tournais aux alentours de 26°C.
Quand je vois vos valeurs, je suis plus qu'etonné!

Le bruit du ventilo est quasi inaudible mais je sens une légère différence (vraiment très faible) depuis la MaJ. J'ai plutôt l'ouïe fine...

En ce qui concerne l'autonomie, en utilisation pur bureautique (surf et chat connecté à internet par Airport) avec mon DD externe connecté en FW, j'ai atteint 4h environ.
Avant la MaJ je plafonnais à 3h30 pour une utilisation sensiblement identique.
Donc il semblerai que la MaJ soit bénéfique pour nos genoux   et pour l'autonomie.

En esperant avoir eclairer les lanternes des quelques retissants, je vous souhaite une bien bonne nuit!


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

je suis en train de mettre a jour mon .mac, avec iWeb, et celui ci, a cause des photos presentes dans le site bref, mouline comme pas possible
et bien, le ventilo tourne de plus en plus vite afin de ne pas depasser 70°C (que je n'ai pas depassé) bien que je soit a 2Ghz dans CoreDuo Temp. Il y a donc un seul max. de temperature, qui serait 70°C ou a +/- °C
Par contre, le MacBook ventile comme au moment de la mise a jour SMC c'est dire, ca souffle mechant.
Je viens de chauffer a 70°C, et a peine 2 minutes apres, je suis a 50°C, vraiment efficace comme mise a jour 
pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, je ne sais pas (encore), je suis sur secteur pour l'instant
En tout cas, plusieurs heures apres la mise a jour, le macbook peut etre posé sur les genoux sans risque, un probleme en moins.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Alors moi aussi j'ai voulu mettre à jour

Je suis sur un Macbook Dual 1,83ghz 512 de ram
L'autonomie est restée identique après la mise à jour
Et il est toujours aussi silencieux

Je vous explique, avant, entre 65° et 75° en moyenne. Je me lance, je fais la MAJ, ça souffle ça redémarre et la température était déjà descendu à 55°.

J'éteind le mac, je le laisse un peu refroidir, je le relance, laisse tourner un film, firefox et adium résultat 48° sur batterie. Incomparable.

Ce matin test ultime je lance un encodage en DIVX et je lance iDvd ... La totale quoi. Le processeur monte jusqu'a 83° le ventilateur montait doucement, soufflerie de plus en plus forte. J'éteind les 2 applications et 30 secondes après 55° et là entre 47° et 51°.

Franchement cette mise à jour semble être une réussite, à essayer très vite en suivant bien les instructions (notamment être branché sur secteur)


----------



## gondawa (19 Août 2006)

Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Bisoir!
> 
> J'ai effectué la mise à jour cette après midi.
> Je suis etonné par vos valeurs de température.
> ...


ta sonde  foire depuis le début alors... Présume qu'il était bouillant a 26 ° avant?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Le bruit me fait peur quand m&#234;me . Je ne voudrai vraiment pas entendre du bruit m&#234;me minime


----------



## nepto (19 Août 2006)

donc cette mise à jour on peut l'installer les yeux fermés ?


----------



## sam&mac (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit me fait peur quand même . Je ne voudrai vraiment pas entendre du bruit même minime



Je ne vois que du papier et un crayon ... et encore, il y a un léger frottement


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois que du papier et un crayon ... et encore, il y a un léger frottement




Désolé là , je n'ai pas compris


----------



## Frodon (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit me fait peur quand m&#234;me . Je ne voudrai vraiment pas entendre du bruit m&#234;me minime



Si tu n'entends pas de bruit m&#234;me minime c'est qu'il n'est pas allum&#233;. En effet, sur un ordinateur, il y a toujours du bruit lorsqu'il est en fonctionnement, ne serait ce que celui du disque dur.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit me fait peur quand m&#234;me . Je ne voudrai vraiment pas entendre du bruit m&#234;me minime


Je peux t'assurer qu'avoir un MacBook ti&#232;de (voire presque froid par moments) au lieu de br&#251;lant est un vrai soulagement, qui vaut bien la peine de sacrifier le silence absolu (qui de toutes fa&#231;ons n'en &#233;tait pas un d&#232;s que le Moo faisait son apparition).
Ce n'est qu'un l&#233;ger murmure, pas du tout aga&#231;ant car tr&#232;s doux et stable, c'est un peu comme si on entendait le MacBook respirer leeeeeeentement. :love: Rien &#224; voir avec un s&#232;che cheveux ou m&#234;me un ventilateur traditionnel.


----------



## disfortune (19 Août 2006)

Bon je ferai cette mise &#224; jour quand(?) mon macbook reviendra de r&#233;paration....
Apparement je pourrai enfin travailler avec le b&#234;te sur mes genoux 

pour &#234;tre bien sur, personne n'a eu pire qu'avant avec la MAJ, genre ventilo surexcit&#233; tout le temps, ou temp&#233;rature qui baisse pas?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je peux t'assurer qu'avoir un MacBook tiède (voire presque froid par moments) au lieu de brûlant est un vrai soulagement, qui vaut bien la peine de sacrifier le silence absolu (qui de toutes façons n'en était pas un dès que le Moo faisait son apparition).
> Ce n'est qu'un léger murmure, pas du tout agaçant car très doux et stable, c'est un peu comme si on entendait le MacBook respirer leeeeeeentement. :love: Rien à voir avec un sèche cheveux ou même un ventilateur traditionnel.




Ouais , je comprends bien . Quand tu as un eMac , tu n'as qu'une envie que ton prochain mac soit SILENCIEUX


----------



## pbas400 (19 Août 2006)

c est à installer sans modération, tellement ça chauffe moins (pratique en été, mais il faudrait le desinstaller pour cet hiver  )
et le bruit est infime


----------



## disfortune (19 Août 2006)

Ah crotte alors, si je pars en camping, je devrais prendre un rechaud avec... Pensais faire 2en1 moi


----------



## crazer (19 Août 2006)

J'ai fait la mise a jour comme ça un peu au pif et je ne regrette vraiment pas....un MB tiéde durée de batterie allongéé (presque 4h en itunes surf amsn airport)...Le bruit est minime il faut etre magniaque pour y preter vraiment attention...


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

4h   
avis a Gandalfkiller


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> ta sonde  foire depuis le début alors... Présume qu'il était bouillant a 26 ° avant?



C'est bien ce que je pensais...

Mais à 26°C il n'était pas plus chaud que ça.
Je suis déjà monté à 68°C quelques fois. 

Donc c'est etonnant ces valeurs!
Vous n'avez pas une idée pour vérifier si la sonde de température fonctionne correctement?
Je rappelle que je tourne à 18/19°C assez souvent et avant la MaJ c'etait environ 10° de plus.

Meurci


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Tu le ventilles avec des glacons ou quoi ?


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Non, il a l'edition WCE  'WaterCooled Edition' 
Autrement, meme pas 24h de MAJ, et toujours aussi bluffé par cette temperature tiede, mais pas trop


----------



## sam&mac (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Désolé là , je n'ai pas compris



C'était une connerie ...  ... sur le fait qu'un crayon fera moins de bruit qu'un laptop ...


----------



## laurent1 (19 Août 2006)

j'ai fait aussi la maj. L'autonomie est accrue, et la machine est sensiblement plus tiède. Même avec une grosse charge processeur. Bref, ce macbook est vraiment un achat TERRIBLE!! Puissant et conviviale à souhait..; Allez, je regrette même plus mon powerbook 12 pouces!


----------



## nepto (19 Août 2006)

Et bien apr&#233;s avoir install&#233; la mise &#224; jour, ma sonde qui d&#233;conne m'indique 44 C alors qu'avant j'ai 27 degr&#233;s maxi. Bon je cherche plus &#224; comprendre...

Je pr&#233;cise aussi, que j'entends rien du tout au niveau du ventilateur. D'ailleurs si cette mise &#224; jour &#233;tait en ligne avant je ne serai jamais all&#233; au sav.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> C'était une connerie ...  ... sur le fait qu'un crayon fera moins de bruit qu'un laptop ...



Oui , j'ai compris ce matin en me réveillant


----------



## crazer (19 Août 2006)

par contre je viens de me rendre compte que depuis ma mise a jour j'entends un leger "whine" (non non c'est pas le bruit du ventillo) mais seulement lorsque je colle l'oreille contre le MB


----------



## Kant1 (19 Août 2006)

J'ai fait la MAJ, la temperature etait genre 68 avant, la j'ai carrement perdu 30 degres, je suis a 38-40. Ca fait pas + de bruit, par contre la depuis hier j'ai de temps en temps du whine...


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Août 2006)

crazer a dit:
			
		

> par contre je viens de me rendre compte que depuis ma mise a jour j'entends un leger "whine" (non non c'est pas le bruit du ventillo) mais seulement lorsque je colle l'oreille contre le MB



Dans ce cas, ne colle pas ton oreille contre ton MB. En plus ça sera plus pratique pour l'utiliser.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Bon , je vous dirai ça quand j'aurai mon MacBook :love:


----------



## appollo (19 Août 2006)

Cette Mise &#224; jour est vraiment miraculeuse le macbook est froid le ventilo tourne pas bref merci la MAJ.

Pour ce qui disent ca fait du bruit franchement achet&#233; vous des oreilles car la c est une abeille de cette &#233;t&#233; qui vous est rest&#233; dans l'oreil.


----------



## naglagla (19 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais , je comprends bien . Quand tu as un eMac , tu n'as qu'une envie que ton prochain mac soit SILENCIEUX



Carrément !! un macbook après un eMac... le rêve.... (qui s'est réaliser ! ! ouarf ouarf ouarf! )

bon sinon j'hésite a faire cette MAJ car mon macbook ne fait pas de bruit ! et le vnetilo se lance très rarement ! par contre si la température baisse significativement ca peut etre pas mal ! (enfin un macbook sur ses genoux ?)

ciao !


----------



## Majintode (19 Août 2006)

J'&#233;tais tout content &#224; l'id&#233;e de faire cette mise &#224; jour... mais il faut la 10.4.7... 
Je suis rest&#233; en 10.4.6 de peur de voir mon MAcBook crasher lamentablement (cf les quelques dizaines de topics &#224; ce sujet).
Mais apparemment vous &#234;tes tous pass&#233; en 10.4.7 sans probl&#232;me, alors...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> Carrément !! un macbook après un eMac... le rêve.... (qui s'est réaliser ! ! ouarf ouarf ouarf! )
> 
> bon sinon j'hésite a faire cette MAJ car mon macbook ne fait pas de bruit ! et le vnetilo se lance très rarement ! par contre si la température baisse significativement ca peut etre pas mal ! (enfin un macbook sur ses genoux ?)
> 
> ciao !





Fais le pour moi stp :rose:


----------



## Carenthir (19 Août 2006)

J'étais dans ce cas là, et je viens de faire la mise à jour.Ca m'a l'air de moins faire grillade de spermatozoides, et il fait encore moins de bruit qu'avant ( déjà qu'il en faisait pas beaucoup ).

L'autonomie a l'air pareille, mais on verra sur la durée ( 4h avec airport, safari, mercury, et environ 89% de batterie ). Ca me va bien pour l'instant


----------



## Majintode (19 Août 2006)

Bon, j'ai saut&#233; le pas : mise &#224; jour vers la 10.4.7, et mise &#224; jour du firmware... Tout va bien ! Et plus de Moooooo...!!! Je verrai petit &#224; petit si il n'y a aucun probl&#232;me du c&#244;t&#233; des applis.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Alors, StJohnPerse, c'est bon pour le MacBook?
pas la peine de mettre les pattes devant les yeux, le moo, c'est par les oreilles :rateau:


----------



## jeffff (19 Août 2006)

Je viens d'installer coreduotemp et il m'indique 19 degre C !!!!
Je me doute bien que ce n'est pas possible, je suis en train de graver un disque et encoder une video!!
Ma sonde aurait elle un probleme.(macbook re&#231;u hier 2go de ram 2ghz)


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

Tu n'es pas le seul.
Mais ou es le probleme maitenant que tu sait que tu ne depasse pas les 65°C a tout casser :rateau:, je ne vois pas trop l'utilitée de CoreDuo Temp
bien que je l'ai dans la barre des menus


----------



## jeffff (19 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'installer coreduotemp et il m'indique 19 degre C !!!!
> Je me doute bien que ce n'est pas possible, je suis en train de graver un disque et encoder une video!!
> Ma sonde aurait elle un probleme.(macbook reçu hier 2go de ram 2ghz)



Ps : la le ventilo fait du bruit mais c'est normal faut bien qu'il bosse un peu


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Alors, StJohnPerse, c'est bon pour le MacBook?
> pas la peine de mettre les pattes devant les yeux, le moo, c'est par les oreilles :rateau:




Ah wi c'est bon , il faut juste que j'attende encore 1 semaine


----------



## jeffff (19 Août 2006)

Nan je m'en fout de coreduotemp j'aurai voulu connaitre la temperature du proco c'est tout.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Août 2006)

Miraculeux :mouais: .

Plus de moo.
Bruit: Inchangé. Mis à part que le ventilateur se met en route plus tôt.
Température: 54-58°C avec Word, Safari et Itunes ouvert, et le macbook posé sur une moquette.  

Faite la mise-à-jour, ça vaut le coup. Et pour ceux qui ont peur d'une eventuelle nuisance sonore, chez moi la seule différence est le seuil de mise en route du ventilateur. Il ne laisse plus la machine atteindre des 75°C-80°C degrés. 

Tiens pendant que je tappes ces lignes, la température est à 50°C.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Les ventilos ne s'arrêtent plus


----------



## nepto (20 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les ventilos ne s'arrêtent plus



Ben justement là le ventilo tourne a fond depuis 15 minutes !
Sans compter que j'ai la vague impression que j'ai plus de whine qu'avant.

Encore une mise a jour foireuse.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Apple avaient deux solutions:

-Soit baissé les performances du Macbook ( comme ils l'ont fait en bridant par exemple la carte graphique du Macbook pro)
-Soit maintenir un niveau de refroidissement constant, en laissant tourner les ventilo, pour ne pas être obligé de refroidir à haute charge ... lorsque la chaleur était déjà là ...


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

En encodant des videos dans iMovie, en mettant du Ken Burns partout sur mes photos, je depasse jamais 65°C, a fond, sur le CPU.
C'est a dire, un gain de 20°C net par rapport a ce que j'avais avant, cool non?


----------



## Nastyatak (20 Août 2006)

Alors moi j'ai installé hier matin ce SMC.

Le MB est plus froid d'une bonne dizaine de degrés mais ce qui peux paraître bizarre c'est que cette température inférieure ne se fait pas grâce à une utilsation plus poussé du ventilo.

En effet, le ventilo ne se declenche qu'a partir de 70 degrés généralement.

Avant la maj en utlisation normale je tournais autour des 62 degrés ( le ventilo ne se mettait pas en route), maintenant je suis à 50 et le ventilo n'est pas + en route.

Par la même occasion même le HDD est un poil plus frais.


Sur le MB les ventilos se mettent en route lors de l'utlisation de softs genre photoshp qui néccésite un émulage par Rosetta ou lors d'une tache néccésitant beaucoup de puissance type encodage sous FCP ou iSquint.


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Nastyatak a dit:
			
		

> Sur le MB les ventilos se mettent en route lors de l'utlisation de softs genre photoshp qui néccésite un émulage par Rosetta ou lors d'une tache néccésitant beaucoup de puissance type encodage sous FCP ou iSquint.


:modo: on dit: 'une emulation'
Autrement, tu sais, j'exporte avec iMovie, ca souffle a fond, je balance 14 photos dans iMovie, et je fais du Ken Burns a tour de bras, ca souffle a fond aussi
J'ai 15 applications ouvertes en permanence ca souffle pas specialement.
Autrement pour un voisin du dessus, non, ce n'est pas une mise a jour foireuse, comme par exemple la premiere release de 10.4.7, mais simplement un cas isolé alors la, oui, mise a jour foireuse pour toi  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu le ventilles avec des glacons ou quoi ?




Plus depuis aujourd'hui!  
Je tourne à 57°C pour la même utilisation désormais... 

Va comprendre. :mouais:


----------



## rocroc7 (20 Août 2006)

En effet, plus de vache dans le MB. Par contre, pour ce qui est de la temp, je ne vois pas de diff&#233;rence significative.
Le ventilo se met en route plus facilement, mais de fa&#231;on durable et non en faisant des moo.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

La grande question sera pour moi : Mise a jour ou pas mise a jour pour pas entendre le ventilo ?


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Août 2006)

Bientôt tu n'auras plus à te poser la question, vu que la mise à jour sera intégrée directement sur les MB vendus, non ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Mets la radio..tu n'entendra plus les ventilos


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt tu n'auras plus à te poser la question, vu que la mise à jour sera intégrée directement sur les MB vendus, non ?




Etant donne que je prend le MacBook par l'offre BNP , les MacBooks sont déjà en stock au magasin (o2i ) . Ah oui , encore un trou de mémoire sur le carton du MacBook on peut voir le numéro de série n'est ce pas ? Il se situe où ? :rose:


----------



## chupastar (20 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Etant donne que je prend le MacBook par l'offre BNP , les MacBooks sont déjà en stock au magasin (o2i ) . Ah oui , encore un trou de mémoire sur le carton du MacBook on peut voir le numéro de série n'est ce pas ? Il se situe où ? :rose:



Il est sur un autocollant, sur la bordure du dessous normalement.


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Le deuxieme MB que je suis allé chercher chez O2i etait livré en 10.4.6, avec un CD d'install en 10.4.6. Sachant que O2i a un siege tout petit, le stock n'est pas enorme, et tu pourrais bien avoir une version en 10.4.7
Fait la mise a jour, c'est une super avancée , et le bruit, oui, quand tu fait du lourd, autrement, c'est calme


----------



## 1000k (20 Août 2006)

J'ai fait la mise à jour, je n'avais pas de soucis avant et pas plus maintenant.
J'ai l'impression que le ventilo tourne légèrement mais sans bruit, le portable chauffe moins, il se stabilise vers les 58° au lieu des 65° avant.

Donc pour moi c'est un plus de faire la mise à jour


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Le deuxieme MB que je suis allé chercher chez O2i etait livré en 10.4.6, avec un CD d'install en 10.4.6. Sachant que O2i a un siege tout petit, le stock n'est pas enorme, et tu pourrais bien avoir une version en 10.4.7
> Fait la mise a jour, c'est une super avancée , et le bruit, oui, quand tu fait du lourd, autrement, c'est calme




Si je le commande vendredi prochain ( dernier jour de mon taff ) , je peux l'avoir pour quand ?


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2006)

Sachant que moi, je l'ai commandé avec l'option de livraison sous 48h, le samedi soir. J'ai ete livré Mardi matin dans le courant de la matinée (quelqu'un te telephone pour te demander quand ils peuvent passer)
Donc, a prioris le mardi suivant le samedi ou tu as passé ta commande.
Je te fais remarquer aussi que je suis sur Rambouillet (banlieue), et que j'ai ete livré sous 48h (ouvrées)
 pour ton MacBook moi, je part en vacances  (je suis persuadé que tu vas l'avoir  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Bonne vacances . Moi aussi , je suis de la banlieue


----------



## naglagla (20 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Fais le pour moi stp :rose:



Voila c'est fait ! enfin... 
je dis enfin parce que j'avais un peu de retard sur mes MAJ (plus de 350 Mo de téléchargement...) et la mise a jour du firmware ne se fait qu'en 10.4.7.
Bon bref, en tout cas rien a signaler ! mon macbook ne faisait pas de bruit avant, il n'en fait toujours pas ! en ce qui concerne la température de la bête je crois qu'elle a significativement baissé ! avant la MAJ, il était chaud, limite brulant (quand je touchais la coque dessous, j'avais l'impression qu'il transpirait   ) bon et la maintenant il est encore un peu chaud mais ca fait moins peur qu'avant quand meme !C'est limite agréable    Bon en même temps je ne fais pas grand chose la (internet et musique) donc je vous direz ca plus précisément un peu plus tard !

voila ! Ah et StJohnPerse ca fait plusieurs semaines que je vois que tu veux acheté le macbook par la BNP mais pourquoi attends-tu ? 

Ciao !


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Août 2006)

Il attend d'avoir assez d'argent !!!!!

Mais c'est pour bientot


----------



## iSnOoPy (20 Août 2006)

Hello,

J'ai pa eu la force de lire tous le fil, mais pour ma part, j'ai fait la maj a midi. Et depuis ac la meme utilisation c'est la premiére fois que je vois mes processeurs a 53°c , HD tjs a 32°c. Que se soit sur les genoux ou posé sur le canapé sa dépass pas 57°c... avant j'était entre 60° et 72°.

De plus il ne me semble plus entendre de meuumeuuu


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

naglagla a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'est fait ! enfin...
> je dis enfin parce que j'avais un peu de retard sur mes MAJ (plus de 350 Mo de téléchargement...) et la mise a jour du firmware ne se fait qu'en 10.4.7.
> Bon bref, en tout cas rien a signaler ! mon macbook ne faisait pas de bruit avant, il n'en fait toujours pas ! en ce qui concerne la température de la bête je crois qu'elle a significativement baissé ! avant la MAJ, il était chaud, limite brulant (quand je touchais la coque dessous, j'avais l'impression qu'il transpirait   ) bon et la maintenant il est encore un peu chaud mais ca fait moins peur qu'avant quand meme !C'est limite agréable    Bon en même temps je ne fais pas grand chose la (internet et musique) donc je vous direz ca plus précisément un peu plus tard !
> 
> ...




J'attend de terminer mon taff , vendredi . Sinon , ca serait un vrai calvaire d'avoir un MacBook et de ne pouvoir l'utiliser que très peu .... Et cela va être un véritable plaisir de l'utiliser à la fin de mon taff , tel un joyaux  .

Et pour Pharma : J'ai l'argent


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et pour Pharma : J'ai l'argent



I'm so glad for you !!!!!!!!!

Vivement que tu commande pour connaitre cette douloureuse mais chouette attente


----------



## EcoFlex (20 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'ai effectué la màj il y a maintenant 2 ou 3 jours, au début le bruit continuel du ventilo me gênait un petit peu en milieu silencieux car on entend que lui. Mais on s'y fait plus vite que je ne le pensais, d'autre part il est vrai qu'il y à une réelle baisse de température (-10° facilement) et j'ai bien l'impression que l'autonomie est accrue ; j'ai un peu plus de 4h30 d'autonomie contre un peu moins de quatre heure avant la màj.

En conséquent, je vous conseille d'y aller pour la màj même si vous n'avez pas de mooh, vous aurez un gain en autonomie, au "détriment" du silence du MB.


----------



## gandalfkiller (20 Août 2006)

hum  c'est un  peu  des ordi kit alors les mac book. Faut le monter et mettre des pieces qui y sont pas pour qu'il fonctionne bien.

Mémoire + logiciel + disk  dure + carte video ( à  merde ca c'est soudé )

les spec annoncé par apple c'est aprés 40 MAJ ... on  gagne  10 minute d'autonomie à  chaque rlz. 

on  va pit etre atteindre les 6H, à  moins que steve jobs ne soit jacque chirac ou  mitterand .... il  nous vendrai des balivernes ?


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> bla bla bla ...je suis jamais content et j'adore critiquer... bla bla bla


T'as pas l'impression d'&#234;tre juste _un peu_ excessif ?  

Ah, pardon, c'est de l'humour, mais bien-s&#251;r... :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Mais je veux ce silence


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> hum  c'est un  peu  des ordi kit alors les mac book. Faut le monter et mettre des pieces qui y sont pas pour qu'il fonctionne bien.
> Mémoire + logiciel + disk  dure + carte video ( à  merde ca c'est soudé )



Ah, je savais pas que le MB était livré sans RAM, DD et carte vidéo. J'aurais juré pourtant... 


Quel comique ! Mais fais un effort sur la rédaction (majuscules, accords, mots oubliés,...), s'il te plait.

J'aurais au moins appris qu'on peut installer des logiciels sur mon MB.


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais je veux ce silence



Venant d'un eMac, je crois pas tu doives t'inquiéter pour le léger souffle du ventilo du MB. 

Sérieusement, tu t'inquiétes pour rien.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Venant d'un eMac, je crois pas tu doives t'inquiéter pour le léger souffle du ventilo du MB.
> 
> Sérieusement, tu t'inquiétes pour rien.




Bien en fait ca sera mon premier VRAI mac . Rien qu'a moi de vraiment rien qu'a moi donc je balise pour qu'il soit parfait


----------



## crazer (20 Août 2006)

Je suis de plus en plus inquiet car le "whine" est de plus en plus fort....


----------



## gondawa (20 Août 2006)

a part etre inquiet pour tes oreilles.. Y a rien de mauvais résultant de la présence de ce bruit. Comme pour l'instant y a pas d'échange de carte mere nouvelle gen sur les macbook, le rentrer uniquement pour ça ne donne aucune garantie.

Acutellement mets QuietMbp, shhmbp ou des trucs du genre.


----------



## nepto (20 Août 2006)

Shhmbp fonctionne trés bien pour le whine.


----------



## gondawa (20 Août 2006)

On va passer hors sujet car &#231;a a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; trait&#233; a plein d'endroit le whine. Mais pour rappel, les "fix" comme shhmbp et quietmbp empeche l'idle du cpu donc +de heat et + de conso.


----------



## Linoups (21 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> Le widget iStat Pro le fait tres bien
> 
> cpu 1694rpm
> HD 1507rpm
> ...





			
				Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> 'No fans found' c'est normal que j'ai un macbook watercoolé? :mouais: :love:
> Je suis donc a -10°C sur le SD, et seulement -5°C sur le CPU, c'est plus ce que c'etait sur le Quad le watercooling



J'ai déjà iSata Pro d'installé, et tout comme Tucpasquic, cette appli ne me détècte aucun  ventilo ???  Quelqu'un aurait une idée.

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, cette mise à jour est vraiment incontournable. Aprés plusieurs jours je ne suis toujours pas dérrangé par le ventilo qui tourne. Par contre la baisse de température apporte un gain vraiment appréciable à l'usage.


----------



## xplisite (21 Août 2006)

Pour moi ya vraiment que du bonheur..... on va dire environ 10° en moins en moyenne... pour les applis.. en UB, apres avec ROSETA c pas la m&#234;me...Toshop, Illustrator....l&#224; &#231;a monte pour redescendre mais c vraiment mieux que pr&#233;c&#233;demment....on va dire que la Temp monte jusqu'a 75° pour redescendre a 55-60°....nal cut.;;
Pour la video.... sur Final cut sur les gros rendus &#231;a souffle mais c raisonnable....


Plein de bises a *Sandrine 91* moi je dois bouger a plus tout le monde.....


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Août 2006)

xplisite a dit:
			
		

> Plein de bises a *Sandrine 91* moi je dois bouger a plus tout le monde.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Jai reçu mon Macbook vendredi dernier, et il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas Est ce que cest normal quil y est une petite différence de température entre le Core 1 et le Core 2 ? (les différences sont souvent de 1°)
Dans moniteur dactivité, jai pu aussi observé que certaines applications demandées 120% du processeur Bug ?

Merci


----------



## S2P (21 Août 2006)

Hello,

Et bien me concernant, j'ai fait cette MAJ, je doit gagner quelques degrés, rien de très significatif, mais surtout, je viens de récupérer un bruit genre grésillement aigu, léger mais présent, en saccade, qui semble venir au niveau des touches F1,F2,F3,1,2,3... donc en haut à gauche????

C'est normal?


----------



## gandalfkiller (21 Août 2006)

oui  c l'alquaida qui  viens de venir dans ton  macbook pour faire son nid.
sa doit etre des alquaida canadien caribou qui aime la fraicheur.

bon courrage en  tous cas....... s'il commence à  te parler car on  comprend de ce qu'ils  disent.

( dsl  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

>




et moi je peux te faire des bisous ?  :rose:


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Août 2006)

flohope a dit:
			
		

> Jai reçu mon Macbook vendredi dernier, et il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas Est ce que cest normal quil y est une petite différence de température entre le Core 1 et le Core 2 ? (les différences sont souvent de 1°)
> Dans moniteur dactivité, jai pu aussi observé que certaines applications demandées 120% du processeur Bug ?



Pour la différence de température : il doit y avoir un capteur sur chaque core. Comme ils bossent chacun de leur côté, il se peut que l'un soit plus sollicité que l'autre et donc dissipe plus de chaleur. Mais comme les core sont proches, la différence n'est jamais bien grande, et la chaleur se réparti sur tout le processeur.

Pour le pourcentage supérieur à 100%, ça doit être du au processeur bicore. Alors je m'y connais pas trop, mais peut-être que le programme sollicitait 100% d'un core et 20% de l'autre, d'où le 120 ?


----------



## laurent1 (21 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> et moi je peux te faire des bisous ?  :rose:




mais c fini oui??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Pour la différence de température : il doit y avoir un capteur sur chaque core. Comme ils bossent chacun de leur côté, il se peut que l'un soit plus sollicité que l'autre et donc dissipe plus de chaleur. Mais comme les core sont proches, la différence n'est jamais bien grande, et la chaleur se réparti sur tout le processeur.
> 
> Pour le pourcentage supérieur à 100%, ça doit être du au processeur bicore. Alors je m'y connais pas trop, mais peut-être que le programme sollicitait 100% d'un core et 20% de l'autre, d'où le 120 ?



ok merci bien


----------



## xao85 (22 Août 2006)

Après cete longue attente de macbook jai eu la joie de le retrouver et d'avoir cette MAJ à faire qui est une véritable merveille. La vache est également partit de mon ordi... et une très légère brise s'y est installé (franchement ça s'entend mais c'est loin d'être désagréable) le macbook est devenu froid(quand je le retirait de mon bureau c'était toujours tt chaud endessous et là c'est froid après plusieurs heures d'utilisation)
Le processeur est pret des 50°C à l'heure ou je vous parle. 
Rien à redire le macbook est en traint de corriger ses erreurs de jeunesse.
En plus ça fait presque une semaine que je lai récupéré et toujours pas de coupure! La réparation d'apple à l'air d'être efficace!


----------



## Chang (22 Août 2006)

Je suis sur Macbook 1,83Ghz. Pas de changement notable apres la MAJ. J'ai lu quil fallait faire la MAJ avec l'ordi sur secteur, ca n'a pas ete le cas pour moi. Le non-changement pourrait il venir de la ? 

Meme ayant lu cette instruction je ny ai pas fait attention car ca me semblait etre une de ces mesures de securite pour eviter de faire une MAJ avec un risque que la batterie lache.

Sinon je suis avec firefox amule, amsn et Itunes, avec l'airport, sous secteur avec le son a "fond" ... je ne descend pas sous les 60 degres, et oscille entre 65 et 60 degres. Bref, pas convaincu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Août 2006)

50°c c chaud quand m&#234;me , c possible de mettre sur ses genoux sans se br&#251;ler ?


----------



## pbas400 (22 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 50°c c chaud quand même , c possible de mettre sur ses genoux sans se brûler ?



pour quelqu un qui n a pas de MAC, tu es hyper anxieux  
et quand tu prends l avion, tu te poses 100 000 questions ?


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur Macbook 1,83Ghz. Pas de changement notable apres la MAJ. J'ai lu quil fallait faire la MAJ avec l'ordi sur secteur, ca n'a pas ete le cas pour moi. Le non-changement pourrait il venir de la ?
> 
> Meme ayant lu cette instruction je ny ai pas fait attention car ca me semblait etre une de ces mesures de securite pour eviter de faire une MAJ avec un risque que la batterie lache.
> 
> Sinon je suis avec firefox amule, amsn et Itunes, avec l'airport, sous secteur avec le son a "fond" ... je ne descend pas sous les 60 degres, et oscille entre 65 et 60 degres. *Bref, pas convaincu.*


Difficile de savoir quel est le r&#244;le exact de cette recommandation au sujet du maintien sur secteur pendant la mise &#224; jour, mais si tu ne suis pas cette recommandation et qu'ensuite, tu te plais qu'il n'y a pas de changement, &#224; ta place, j'en tirerais certaines conclusions...


----------



## Fabien_smv (22 Août 2006)

J'ai fais la mise à jour hier soir. Je m'attendais pas à ce que le bruit soit si perceptible...

Ce matin, il voulait même plus démarrer (fond blanc avec des traits verticaux). 
J'ai dû réinitialiser la PRAM et la NVRAM.

Par contre, il a une vraie baisse de la température. Je suis à 38°C au lieu des 60°C habituel.


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 50°c c chaud quand même , c possible de mettre sur ses genoux sans se brûler ?


 
j'ai  jamais vu un  switcher aussi chiant quoi ...pfiou  
si il  chauffe trop  le macbook  prend un  DELL ou  un Sony


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> pour quelqu un qui n a pas de MAC, tu es hyper anxieux
> et quand tu prends l avion, tu te poses 100 000 questions ?



Il ne prend pas l'avion, c'est plus simple. 

En plus la réponse a été donnée plusieurs fois dans ce topic au sujet du MB sur les genoux.


----------



## Chang (22 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de savoir quel est le rôle exact de cette recommandation au sujet du maintien sur secteur pendant la mise à jour, mais si tu ne suis pas cette recommandation et qu'ensuite, tu te plais qu'il n'y a pas de changement, à ta place, j'en tirerais certaines conclusions...



Les conclusions sont tirees, mais comment puis je revenir en arriere ...

En attendant ca n'empeche pas de remarquer que des fourmis ont choisis le Macbook pour faire un nid ... faudrait leur expliquer que la pomme c juste le nom de la marque ...


----------



## Kant1 (22 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de savoir quel est le rôle exact de cette recommandation au sujet du maintien sur secteur pendant la mise à jour, mais si tu ne suis pas cette recommandation et qu'ensuite, tu te plais qu'il n'y a pas de changement, à ta place, j'en tirerais certaines conclusions...


 
C'est simplement un mesure de securite, ca n'a aucune influence sur la MAJ


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Août 2006)

je pense aussi  que c'est un  peu  du  bullshit
sur l'alim ou  pas je voit pas l'interet
il va calculer la vitesse du  fan  pour aprés l'appliquer lorsque le fan  est hors secteur ? 
mouais.

c'est surtout pour eviter que tu  n'ai  plus de batterie pendant la MAJ  et que ton mac plante.

Pour les fourmi attention  le begon décolore le mac book.
il  faut mettre de la confiture  sur le track pad pour les attirer.
( fraise en  particulier )


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

Kant1 a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement un mesure de securite, ca n'a aucune influence sur la MAJ


C'est fort probable, c'est évidemment aussi ce que je me suis dit a priori, mais le témoignage de Chang donne quand même à réfléchir.
Ok, ce n'est peut-être qu'une coïncidence, mais peut-être pas.

J'estime que le doute est permis, qu'il faut savoir parfois remettre en question certaines certitudes, surtout avec Apple. Mais si vous êtes sûrs de vous, alors faites la mise à jour sans le secteur...

Je connais quelqu'un qui, lorsqu'il reçoit un meuble ou un objet à monter soi-même, lit toujours le mode d'emploi en diagonale, se croyant plus malin que les concepteurs de l'objet, et le monte à sa façon sans prendre certaines précautions. Et au bout du compte, forcément ça rate, et ensuite il se plaint qu'il a acheté de la merde.


----------



## gandalfkiller (22 Août 2006)

je ne suis pas prof donc je ne donne pas de lecon comme dirais un groupe de rap ma foi assez connu  dans ma jeunnesse.....

Mieux vaut toujours respecter les précautions d'emploi  et ne pas boire d'alcool  avec un  xanax aussi 

mais bon  je pense que les resultats sont variables avec cette MAJ  car simplement le macbook  est une machine inachevé et bancal.... 
????  ( pas tapé je vais en prendre un ) 

ou  alors, c'est un  être humain qui réagit differement suivant la facon  dont on  fait la MAJ et comment on  lui  fait passer la pilule. 
si on  a peur,  le mac book  doit le sentir ..... c'est comme les chiens.
il  faut lui  parler gentiment :

" je vais d'upgrader, non non  pas comme un  PC je ne vais pas t'ouvrir pour te changer ton  circuit graphique pourri, je vais simplement changer la version du  logiciel  qui  gere ton  refroidissement et cela va te permettre de moins chauffer..... comme sa tu  ne pourras plus me menacé de te décoloré sale crevure ! ahahahaha "

pour la fin  il  faut eviter ... gardez un  ton  rassurant.
voila,  tout va bien se passer....


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

Mouarf...


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> pour quelqu un qui n a pas de MAC, tu es hyper anxieux
> et quand tu prends l avion, tu te poses 100 000 questions ?




J'ai un mac depuis que je suis né ou presque ... Je connais très bien les macs simplement ca sera mon premier VRAI mac personnel sans l'aide de papa maman derrière  , je veux juste que ca soit bien , c tout


----------



## zizou2605 (22 Août 2006)

38° c'est vraiment extraordinaire pour toi. Pour ma part, la maj du SMC m'a permis de baisser la temp&#233;rature de 10° max.


----------



## Chang (23 Août 2006)

De retour hier soir, j'ai regarde un DivX sans etre branche sur secteur. Au debut j'ai apercu un 48 degres par deux reprises puis c monte progressivement. Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vu une tempeature aussi basse auparavant.

Pour les fourmis je verrai, ne trouvant que des spray, je vais effectivement me rabattre sur la confiture de fraise ... gnark gnark gnark


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Les fourmis ?


----------



## Frodon (23 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de savoir quel est le r&#244;le exact de cette recommandation au sujet du maintien sur secteur pendant la mise &#224; jour, mais si tu ne suis pas cette recommandation et qu'ensuite, tu te plais qu'il n'y a pas de changement, &#224; ta place, j'en tirerais certaines conclusions...



Le r&#244;le exacte de cette recommendation est simplement d'&#233;viter le risque de coupure de source d'alimentation si la batterie venait &#224; s'&#233;puiser ou dysfonctionner durant la mise &#224; jour foirant alors la mise &#224; jour. Sur la mise &#224; jour en soit, il n'y a aucune raison que ca change quoique ce soit, ca n'est qu'un fichier binaire flash&#233; dans une m&#233;moire, il est le m&#234;me quelque soit le mode d'alimentation.

Il en reste qu'il est &#233;videment fortement recommand&#233; de suivre cette recommandation, sous peine de se retrouver avec un MacBook non fonctionnel si la mise &#224; jour est interrompue faute de source d'alimentation (batterie &#233;puis&#233; ou dysfonctionnant).

Pour savoir si la mise &#224; jour c'est bien passer, il faut aller dans "A propos de ce Mac...." (menu pomme) puis cliquer sur "Plus d'informations..." et enfin lire la ligne "SMC Firmware version:" (je ne sais pas quel est la traduction fran&#231;aise exacte), les machines &#224; jour ont un firmware 1.4f10.

PS &#224; Chang: Si ton MacBook a une temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement entre 60 et 65°C, il est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; une excelente temp&#233;rature compar&#233; &#224; la plupart des MacBooks qui, avant mise &#224; jour, oscillaient plut&#244;t entre 60 et 85°C. Les diff&#233;rences de temp&#233;ratures que l'on peut constater entre les diff&#233;rentes personnes s'explique par les al&#233;as de l'assemblage (quantit&#233; de pate thermique, efficacit&#233; du heatpipe (intimement li&#233; &#224; la quantit&#233; et la qualit&#233; de la pose de la pate thermique)). De m&#234;me les effets de la mise &#224; jour sont plus ou moins important suivant si la temperature de fonctionnement du MacBook avant mise &#224; jour &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; faible ou non, plus elle &#233;tait faible, moins l'effet de la mise &#224; jour sera remarquable voir nul.
A titre d'exemple le PowerBook G4 1,25GHz que j'avait oscillait entre 55 et 65°C et ca n'est qu'un G4 1,25GHz


----------



## Roblaw (23 Août 2006)

il est vrai que la température est en baisse, mais il vaut mieux être sourd, car en arrivant ce matin, sur mon mac, il faisait un bruit de ventilateur qui m'a conduit a arrêter le système pour mieux le rallumer. (il venait de télécharger toute la nuit en moyenne a 250Ko/s, je ne sais pas si c'est une raison suffisante pour le faire chauffer...)

enfin avant : très chaud, un bruit de moo pénible. 
maintenant : - chaud, un bruit de ventilo *plus que* pénible.

qqun sait si on peut lever l'update??, je ne suis pas passé d'un ibook au macbook pour avoir un bruit de DELL...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Et il faut des lunettes pour lire ton post


----------



## Frodon (23 Août 2006)

Roblaw a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai que la temp&#233;rature est en baisse, mais il vaut mieux &#234;tre sourd, car en arrivant ce matin, sur mon mac, il faisait un bruit de ventilateur qui m'a conduit a arr&#234;ter le syst&#232;me pour mieux le rallumer. (il venait de t&#233;l&#233;charger toute la nuit en moyenne a 250Ko/s, je ne sais pas si c'est une raison suffisante pour le faire chauffer...)
> 
> enfin avant : tr&#232;s chaud, un bruit de moo p&#233;nible.
> maintenant : - chaud, un bruit de ventilo *plus que* p&#233;nible.
> ...



Il aurait fallut que tu lance le moniteur d'activit&#233; pour voir si y'avait pas une VRAIE raison &#224; cette chauffe (i.e: une ou plusieurs applications qui bouffent beaucoup de ressources CPU). Car ce n'&#233;tait pas forc&#233;ment anormal, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu des processus en fond (invisible donc qui sont lanc&#233;s automatiquement) qui bouffaient anormalement du CPU sur mon Mac alors que je n'avais lanc&#233; que Safari comme application. Cela peut aussi tr&#232;s bien &#234;tre le logiciel que tu utilisais pour ton t&#233;l&#233;chargement, notamment si c'est un logiciel de P2P (cf explication ci-apr&#232;s).


----------



## Roblaw (23 Août 2006)

sorry c mon premier post sur un forum...


----------



## Roblaw (23 Août 2006)

la ca me refait pareil (cad ventilo très bruyant) et seul edonkey2000 utilise 80% du CPU et safari entre 5 et 10%. 

c'est peut etre normal alors, mais beaucoup plus bruyant qu'avant par contre.


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

faire tourner un  portable toute la nuit je ne sais pas si  c'est bon 
c'es même sure que c'est pas bon
je ne sais pas si  tu avais enlevé ta batterie ( qui  chauffe surement beaucoup ) 
ou si  tu avait lancer Fear en 2024 mais bon, dl tte la nuit j'ai  jamais trouver sa pratique sur un  laptop
j'ai  toujours peur de le flinguer et qu'il fonde.


.........
$jcrois vraiment que je vais acheter un  antec pour mettre en  dessous de mon  mac book. 
sa evitera surement des déconvenus.


----------



## Frodon (23 Août 2006)

Roblaw a dit:
			
		

> la ca me refait pareil (cad ventilo tr&#232;s bruyant) et seul edonkey2000 utilise 80% du CPU et safari entre 5 et 10%.
> 
> c'est peut etre normal alors, mais beaucoup plus bruyant qu'avant par contre.



Oui si eDonkey bouffe 80% de CPU c'est normal qu'il chauffe. 

Le fait qu'il soit plus bruyant qu'avant c'est qu'Apple a tr&#232;s certainement revu le seuil de temp&#233;rature maximal vers le bas et donc le ventilo doit travailler plus puisqu'il doit arriver &#224; refroidir le CPU a une temp&#233;rature inf&#233;rieure &#224; ce qui &#233;tait programmer avant la mise &#224; jour. Il vaut mieux ca que de voir son ordi tomber en panne &#224; cause d'un seuil maximal de temperature de fonctionnement un peu trop elev&#233; pour les composants.

La nuisance sonore peut aussi varier suivant la qualit&#233; du ventilo utilis&#233;, apparemment il y aurait deux fournisseurs de ventilo utilis&#233; dans les MacBooks et selon certains t&#233;moignages suivant la marque sur laquelle on tombe il est plus ou moins bruyant en fonctionnement. En fait, toujours selon ces t&#233;moignages, ceux qui ont un ventilo du fournisseur qui fait le plus bruyant des deux entendaient sans difficult&#233; le "Mooo" avant la mise &#224; jour SMC, ceux qui ont un ventilo du fournisseur qui fait celui le plus silencieux l'entendait pas ou peu.
Comme tu dis que tu avais le Mooo avant, j'en d&#233;duis que tu es tomb&#233; sur le fournisseur qui fait les ventilos les plus bruyants des deux fournisseurs, ce qui expliquerait que tu trouve le bruit tr&#232;s g&#233;nant.


----------



## Marvin_R (23 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> faire tourner un  portable toute la nuit je ne sais pas si  c'est bon
> c'es même sure que c'est pas bon



Je suis même pas sûr qu'il soit bon de l'allumer tout court... Oui tu as raison, il vaut mieux le laisser éteint constamment, comme ça pas de risque.



> j'ai  toujours peur de le flinguer et qu'il fonde.



Remarque, dans ce cas, tu viendras d'inventer la fusion froide, ça te vaudra peut-être le prix Nobel de Physique (parce que celui de littérature, tu as encore des progrès à faire...).

Il me tue ce gandalfkiller.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Il me tue ce gandalfkiller.


 
Je pense qu'il tue tout le monde


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

j'ai  vu le portable compact de mon  pote au  bout d'un  an de torrent.
c'etait pas beau à  voir.
batterie naze, HDD bruyant, et lenteur atroce.

faire joujou avec un  portable oui  mais c'est un  peu abusé de le faire tourner toute la nuit.
de là à  pas l'utiliser,  fait comme tu  veux mon jeune ami.

mais mieux quand même limiter ce genre d'utilisation pour un  portable,  c'est surement moins adapté à des acces disk  continuel et moins bien  refroidi  qu'un  desktop.
mais bon  chacun  fait comme il  lui  plait  plait plait.



pour la litterature, je prend la remarque avec interet même si  j'ai  eu 15 au  bac de francais....... hihihih  et je post au taf donc assez vite fait à vrai dire et au feeling.

concernant la fusion froide ... je ne vois pas le lien mais geniale ! 
sa me branche !


----------



## gondawa (23 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le portable compact de mon pote au bout d'un an de torrent.
> c'etait pas beau à voir.
> batterie naze, HDD bruyant, et lenteur atroce.
> 
> ...


 
je connais des sociétés qui utilisent des ordi portable avec un réplicateur de ports et donc cet ordi tourne toute la journée ... Batterie flinguée? Mmh y avait eu une coupure pendant la nuit alors, vive Edf. J'ai toujours laissé mon ordi allumé quand j'utilisais Emule et je n'ai jamis eu de probleme. Il ne chauffait mm pas. 

80% du cpu pour edonkey ? peut-etre reconstituait-il un fichier (hash) ... c'est le seul moment ou ca carbure!


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

ba un  an  sur secteur avec une activité soutenue, 24 h /24 . 
avec la chaleur et peut etre des micro coupure, je donne pas chere de ta batterie.

reste que moi  perso  je n'ai  pas trop  foi dans le hardware des portables et que je souhaite le garder plus de  3 ans mon  mac book, je pense qu'il  va pas rester allumé trop souvent.

un  pc qui  tourne toute la nuit en  veille sans rien  faire....... je vois pas le probleme
mais sur un torrent  avec des acces disk  permanant. bouarf perso  je ne tenterai  pas et je n'en ai  pas envie. je prefere laisser ca à  mon  desktop mieux refroidi et avec des HDD ventilé.


voila


----------



## Chang (23 Août 2006)

Frodon -- merci pour la reponse, ca confirme ce que je pensais a propos de l'utilite de brancher le Macbook sur le secteur pour la MAJ.
Plus j'observe la temperature en mode batterie et plus je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait de la fermer ...  :rose:
Pour m'enfoncer un peu plus, il faut prendre en compte le fait que je vis sous un climat tropical, ou l'ete dure de Juin a Octobre avec au moins 30 degres et 70% d'humidite ... le pied pour du matos electronique en somme 

Me reste plus que les fourmis


----------



## j_heretik (23 Août 2006)

Bon, mise à jour effectuée ...
En effet, le macbook chauffe beaucoup moins, ce qui est quand même hyper agréable pour un laptop.
En revanche, je me récupérer le fameux Whine tout le temps, et de façon hachée (on dirait de la tekno ..), whine qui n'existait pratiquement pas avant l'update du smc ... 

Du coup, impossible de bosser sur le mac dans un environement sonore nul sans mettre de musique, tellement c'est désagréable ...

M'enfin, c'est aussi qu'à force de lire les forums, on ne se fixe que sur des infimes défauts, que l'on aurait surement pas remarqué sans arpenter lesdits forums


----------



## godjester (23 Août 2006)

La reponse a peut etre deja été donnée, mais comment on fait pour eveir en arriere? est ce possible? le bruit m'enerve fortement, je m'était habitué au silence...
merci de vos reponse


----------



## 1000k (23 Août 2006)

S2P a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Et bien me concernant, j'ai fait cette MAJ, je doit gagner quelques degrés, rien de très significatif, mais surtout, je viens de récupérer un bruit genre grésillement aigu, léger mais présent, en saccade, qui semble venir au niveau des touches F1,F2,F3,1,2,3... donc en haut à gauche????
> 
> C'est normal?



Même problème pour moi 
Mais par contre je ne saurai dire si le bruit était présent avant la mise à jour...

D'autres ont-ils se problème ?


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Août 2006)

ce n'est pas m&#233;chant ce que je vais dire mais:rose: .....ayant eu 2 pc portables r&#233;cents en 2 ans (le macbook est mon 3&#232.....vous &#234;tes rudement exigents avec ce macbook pourtant si sympa et si silencieux !  vous devriez acheter un pc portable dans le genre ventilateur ambulant y'a pas mieux......alors pour  moi le macbook quel silence........:love: 
arr&#234;tez de coller vos oreilles ou il ne faut pas en esp&#233;rant entendre un bruit d&#233;rangeant :mouais:

(bien s&#251;r je ne parle pas du whine mais du ventilateur...)


----------



## Frederic.C (23 Août 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai été d'abord très agréablement surpris par la mise à jour.
Le Moo a disparu, la température moyenne à chutée de 67 à 50°C à peut pret.
Le ventilo tourne en permanence au ralenti de premier abord c'est plutot une bonne chose... 

Et puis passé l'effet de surprise on se met à regretter le mode "silence total" lors d'utilisation peut importante du proc, le macbook tournait à 65°C avec tous les ventilos éteints, c'était un mode très appréciable, le soir au calme pour lire ses RSS et mail par exemple. Hors le ventilo tournant désormais en permanence on regrette le silence.
Le Macbook à tendance à vouloir dissiper tout le temps de la chaleur. Auparavant le ventilo tournait seulement lors de l'utilisation d'appli lourdes. désormais le simple fait d'afficher une video sur YouTube, ou lire des mp3 fait tourner le ventilo un peu plus vite. Par rapport à l'utilisation précédente du ventilo ça me parait excessif !!!
La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai apparement hérité du whine, il n'existait pas avant puisque je goutais aux joie du silence total... et là...

pour résumer la mise à jour est un gros plus, pour quelques petits moins (le whine etant un gros moins mais sans doute un "cas particulier")


----------



## godjester (23 Août 2006)

c'est quoi le whine exactement?

toujours pas de solution pour l'enlever?


----------



## godjester (23 Août 2006)

c'est qui le whine exacement?

toujours pas de solution pour retirer la mise a jour?


----------



## godjester (23 Août 2006)

c'est quoi le whine exactement?

toujours pas de solution pour l'enlever la mise a jour?


----------



## godjester (23 Août 2006)

sur mac4ever il pense kan enlevan la mise a jour du dossier application ca peux marché...vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## 1000k (23 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> faire tourner un  portable toute la nuit je ne sais pas si  c'est bon
> c'es même sure que c'est pas bon
> je ne sais pas si  tu avais enlevé ta batterie ( qui  chauffe surement beaucoup )
> ou si  tu avait lancer Fear en 2024 mais bon, dl tte la nuit j'ai  jamais trouver sa pratique sur un  laptop
> ...



Effectivement c'est pas très bon et j'en sais quelque chose ! J'ai tué mon HP gamme professionel en 1 an. 1500 de perdu :'( Alors je suis revenu sur Mac avec garantie de 3 ans au cas où 

Mais un portable est un portable, ce n'est pas fait pour tourner 24/24

En tout cas la mise à jour me fait tourner mon Mac à 52° en moyenne pour 12h environ allumé par jour. Et oui ça bosse 
Par contre, comme dit plus haut, haut, j'ai un chuintement vers la gauche... Et ce n'est pas le ventilo, genre plutot les transistors du proc


----------



## Fondug (24 Août 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, ça f'sait un ptit bout de temps que je n'avais pas trainé ici...

Alors, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour, j'ai reçu mon macbook trés tôt vu que j'ai commandé le jour de la sortie. Il monte à 59° max pleine charge mais reste souvent autour de 50°. Pas de whine, rien, c'est le bonheur le plus total et franchement pas un soucis depuis que je l'ai.

J'crois que j'ai eu un bol pas possible d'être passé ainsi entre les gouttes avec mon macbook...


----------



## 1000k (24 Août 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le whine exactement?



+1 

C'est chuitement qu'on entend vers les touches esc F1 F2 ?


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous, ça f'sait un ptit bout de temps que je n'avais pas trainé ici...
> 
> Alors, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour, j'ai reçu mon macbook trés tôt vu que j'ai commandé le jour de la sortie. Il monte à 59° max pleine charge mais reste souvent autour de 50°. Pas de whine, rien, c'est le bonheur le plus total et franchement pas un soucis depuis que je l'ai.
> 
> J'crois que j'ai eu un bol pas possible d'être passé ainsi entre les gouttes avec mon macbook...



Ca fait plaisir de te revoir  
Et ça montre qu"'il yen a qui n'ont pas de problème avec leur macbook!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> sur mac4ever il pense kan enlevan la mise a jour du dossier application ca peux marché...vous en pensez quoi?



Grosse connerie La mise à jour concerne le Firmware, ce nest pas donc pas du tout lié.


----------



## bzn (25 Août 2006)

moi avant la maj je montais a 80 degres, maintenant je monte a 70 degres plus ou moins, le ventilateur s'enclenche entre 60 et 70 degres...mais quelque chose me turlupine....du moment du demarrage de mon macbook jusqu'au 1er enclenchement du ventilateur, il y a un laps de 14 min ce que je trouve ridicule, ensuite ca descend a 50 puis remonte 2 minutes apres a 70 degres et ainsi de suite, en gros le ventilateur je l'entends tout le temps!

je precise que en application je met safari itunes messenger et mail...
J'ai un macbook 1,83 ghz 2gb

Note importante, le lendemain de la MAJ, ca marchait nikel, le ventilateur ne s'etait pas enclenche avant 6-7 heures d'utilisation et je pouvais mettre le macbook sur mes jambes sans probleme particulier.

Maintenant au bout d'une heure a peine, il est difficilement agreable de laisser le macbook sur mes jambes.

personne n'a eu de probleme particulier a ce sujet?


----------



## nepto (26 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement c'est pas très bon et j'en sais quelque chose ! J'ai tué mon HP gamme professionel en 1 an. 1500 de perdu :'( Alors je suis revenu sur Mac avec garantie de 3 ans au cas où
> 
> Mais un portable est un portable, ce n'est pas fait pour tourner 24/24
> 
> ...



Perso j'avais 2 hp portable que je laissais tourné la nuit avec l'âne et j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème.


----------



## 1000k (26 Août 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'avais 2 hp portable que je laissais tourné la nuit avec l'âne et j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème.



Ben j'ai pas du avoir de chance, surtout que j'avais pris la gamme pour professionnel !
Mais bon, ça m'a permis de revenir sur Mac et c'est une bonne chose


----------



## arcank (26 Août 2006)

Mise &#224; jour faite sur mon nouveau MacBook achet&#233; par la BNP (il &#233;tait en 10.4.6, command&#233; il y a huit jours).
Le Meuh-meuh a disparu, j'ai perdu entre 10 et 15 degr&#233;s (65 contre 51 !): c'est super.
En contrepartie, j'ai gagn&#233; un petit whine 
Tant pis, on le garde quand m&#234;me :love::love::love::love::love:

@SJP: moi aussi c'est mon premier vrai Mac &#224; moi tout seul, apr&#232;s le eMac bruyant de la famille 


Note pour plus tard: penser &#224; &#233;diter ma signature!


----------



## 1000k (26 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> Posté par *godjester*
> _c'est quoi le whine exactement?
> _
> 
> ...



C'est quoi le whine que vous dites ?


----------



## nepto (26 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas du avoir de chance, surtout que j'avais pris la gamme pour professionnel !
> Mais bon, &#231;a m'a permis de revenir sur Mac et c'est une bonne chose


Vraiment pas de chance alors, surtout la gamme pro

M'enfin le d&#233;faut avec les hp c'est qu'il &#233;tait tr&#233;s long (voire m&#234;me impossible) de se connecter aux r&#233;seaux crypt&#233;s en WEP, la faute &#224; windows ou &#224; Intel (pour sa "solution" centrino)


LE whine c'est un gr&#233;sillement aigu venant du coin gauche (en haut) du macbook. Chez certaines personnes le bruit est plus ou moins fort


----------



## 1000k (26 Août 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment pas de chance alors, surtout la gamme pro
> 
> M'enfin le défaut avec les hp c'est qu'il était trés long (voire même impossible) de se connecter aux réseaux cryptés en WEP, la faute à windows ou à Intel (pour sa "solution" centrino)
> 
> ...



J'avais trouvé un petit utilitaire de Intel qui permettait de se connecter sur des reseaux comme ça 

Sinon j'ai bien le whine alors moi aussi


----------



## gondawa (26 Août 2006)

1000k a dit:
			
		

> J'avais trouvé un petit utilitaire de Intel qui permettait de se connecter sur des reseaux comme ça
> 
> Sinon j'ai bien le whine alors moi aussi



intelProSet ...


----------



## 1000k (26 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> intelProSet ...


  Voilà exacte, c'était ça


----------



## spyan (26 Août 2006)

Je n'ai jamais eu de whine ! Quelle chance !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais eu de whine ! Quelle chance !


Y a pas que des inconv&#233;nients &#224; &#234;tre sourd...


----------



## nepto (26 Août 2006)

D'apres ce que j'ai lu "jesaisplusou" tous les macbook whine


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Août 2006)

Très bon journal le "jesaisplusou". Je le lis tous les jours.  

J'ai mis 1 mois avant de me rendre compte que mon MB avait du whine, et encore faut que je mette mon oreille à 5cm de la prise magsafe pour l'entendre.


----------



## Macbook (27 Août 2006)

Yessss, j'ai enfin tous les problèmes, mon Macbook whine aussi :love: 

Une fois qu'on l'a entendu une fois, on l'entend tout le temps, c'est hyper stressant, j'adore  

Sinon pour l'update : Chez moi, cela reste tout de meme chaud avec un macbook en fonctionnement normal (sans rien) 60-65°, et qui monte a pas plus de 75° maintenant grâce au puissant ventilateur de marque Mooh.


----------



## gandalfkiller (29 Août 2006)

hum j'espere Qu'il  vont sortir une version  gold du  macbook  propre à  la vente pour l'apple expo......


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Voila la maj du firmware est faite le macbook tourne entre 51 et 52°
Pas de whine ni de mooooooo

Tout est ok pour l'instant @+


----------



## corry (29 Août 2006)

Depuis le update à chaque demarage de la machine le message annoncant le succes d'update se lance, d'ou cela peut venir

Merci


----------



## sebdag (29 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

Vérifier dans Utilitaires (shift + pomme +u) si l'icône "MÀJ du programme interne de la SMC du MacBook" est bien présent.


----------



## garfield31 (1 Septembre 2006)

Hello, 
D'après vous, que se passe-t-il si on formate le disque dur ? Cela permettrait-il de revenir à l'ancienne version du SMC ou non ? 
Merci de vos avis !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

Non non je ne pense pas la maj du firmaware est comme qui dirait incrustée dans ton ordi et en aucun cas le reformatage ne peut faire revenir en arrière  

Tu as des problèmes avec cette maj ?


----------



## garfield31 (1 Septembre 2006)

Comme beaucoup de monde : le bruit du ventilo certes pas tr&#232;s &#233;lev&#233;, mais j'avais un PC portable tr&#232;s bruyant il y a encore quelques jours et j'&#233;tais TELLEMENT content que le macbook soit totalement silncieux... Merci en tout cas !


----------



## [eMily.] (27 Septembre 2006)

Mon ventilateur roule constamment. Pas nécessairement à pleine capacité. Mais assez pour l'entendre. Même quand j'utilise simplement Adium et Safari. Il me semble qu'à la mise à jour, il ne s'activait que lorsqu'il avait vraiment besoin de baisser la température.

Quelque chose à faire à ce sujet ?
Je suis passée d'un macbook ultra silencieux à un macbook que j'entends constamment.

Décevant.


----------



## samoussa (27 Septembre 2006)

garfield31 a dit:


> Hello,
> D'après vous, que se passe-t-il si on formate le disque dur ? Cela permettrait-il de revenir à l'ancienne version du SMC ou non ?
> Merci de vos avis !



negatif le formatage ne concerne que le systeme. Le SMC c'est autrre chose


----------



## disfortune (27 Septembre 2006)

Apple a sorti un cd de restore du firmaware d'usine...


http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/firmwarerestorationcd11.html


----------



## bebopski (29 Septembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Apple a sorti un cd de restore du firmaware d'usine...
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/firmwarerestorationcd11.html



bonjour,

j'ai essayé de suivre la procédure complete, il ne se passe rien !!! je ne suis pas revenu à l'ancienne version, le ventilateur souffle toujours !!!

quand je redemarre en appuyant sur "on" comme prévu, j'insere le cd, le logo apple apprait puis la fleur en dessous appariat (et ca tourne dans les pétales comme d'habitude) puis il y a le check in du mac os et puis rien...

je ne suis pas sur que cela fonctionne, quelqu'un a t il réussi ???


----------



## zbab (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau MacBook tout neuf, commandé le 13 septembre.
J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour dispo via l'utilitaire (sauf 10.4.8), et je voulais savoir si j'avais besoin d'effectuer la MAJ SMC.

- Est-ce que mon ordinateur est suffisamment récent pour ne pas en avoir besoin ?
- Sinon, est-ce que cette MAJ s'est effectuée lors de la série de MAJ que j'ai fait au départ ? (en tout cas elle n'apparaissait pas dans la liste. Peut-être était-elle comprise dans 10.4.7 ?)

Bref, dois-je installer la MAJ SMC ou ce n'est pas la peine ??

Merci de vos réponses !

Zbab.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

Si le logiciel de mise à jour ne te le propose pas, c'est que c'est déja fait


----------



## bebopski (1 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si le logiciel de mise à jour ne te le propose pas, c'est que c'est déja fait



sérieusement:

es ce que quelqu'un à essayer de remettre à jour sa SMC avec le cd de restoration FIRMWARE fourni par APPLE ?

si oui a t il réussi ? es ce que le bruit du ventiol a disparu ???

je m'en veux tellement d'avoir fait cette mise à jour

avant j'étais dans le monde du silence avec mon mcbook

maintenant ca souffle...

HELP ME PLEASE i'mDYIN


----------



## samoussa (28 Octobre 2006)

Effectivement, j'ai suivi pas à pas la marche à suivre decrite sur la page d'apple, mais cela ne donne rien. L'ordinateur redémarre sans tenir compte du cd de reinstall du firmware que j'ai gravé.


----------



## crazer (28 Octobre 2006)

Cette derniére mise a jour est vraiment énorme!!!! J'avais un problémes d'extinction aléatoire et avec cette mise a jour je n'ai plus aucun problémes!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

crazer a dit:


> Cette derniére mise a jour est vraiment énorme!!!! J'avais un problémes d'extinction aléatoire et avec cette mise a jour je n'ai plus aucun problémes!!!!!



Va voir ici tu verras que c'est pas si sur que ton problème soit résolu... enfin tiens nous au courent mais vu que mon ordi avait la mise à jour et quil en réparation pour ce même problème...


----------



## fab_pastek (28 Octobre 2006)

Crazer et Xao85, à mon avis, vous ne parlez pas de la même màj, Xao85 est encore sur celle de début septembre, et Crazer parle de celle d'hier, tout comme moi, d'ailleurs lors de mon message d'hier dans le post sur les extinctions aléatoires.

Et comme crazer, depuis que j'ai fait la màj - celle d'hier ! - je n'ai plus eu d'extinctions aléatoires.

Par contre, Crazer, depuis 1,5 mois je fonctionnais en appuyant longtemps sur la touche de démarrage (c'était le seul moyen de démarrer, mais ça bridait le processeur à 1GHz). Si tu as installé Coreduotemp, pourrais tu me dire STP à quelle vitesse fonctionne ton processeur ? Est ce qu'il plafonne à 1GHz (c'est le cas pour moi). C'était normal avant, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est toujours le cas vu que depuis hier je peux le rallumer normalement.

Merci !


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2006)

Oui effectivement je parle de celle de début septembre.... si y en a une autre je l'ai pas faite! Sorry 
Et là par contre vous minteressez fortement, vous nous tenez au courent si ça a une insidence sur le RSS sur le forum adequat SVP. Merci


----------



## jlvande (29 Octobre 2006)

pour ma part, depuis 2 jours, plus aucun souci d'extinction inopin&#233;e et r&#233;guli&#232;re, je dirais m&#234;me, plusieurs fois par heure&#8230; 

Depuis la m&#224;j du firmware d'avant hier, mon macbook tourne nikel, comme aux premi&#232;res heures de notre coup de foudre ;-)

Je vous conseille vivement cette m&#224;j.


----------



## lima (30 Octobre 2006)

La mise à jour SMC 1.1 est efficace, j'ai quasiment retrouvé mon MB d'avant

Mais pas parfaite 

J'ai pu passer le WE sans RSS ou presque mais j'ai quand même retrouvé le portable éteint après m'être absenté 5 mn (j'ai bien dit éteint et pas en veille) dommage je n'étais pas devant à ce moment là.

Ce que je pense c'est que le pilotage hard est meilleur mais que le problème fondamental persiste.
Ce qui laisse une large place à l'arrêt inopiné juste avant un enregistrement, LEM oblige.

Quant au démarrage il semble plus rapide, cela m'a frappé et jai lu pas mal de remarques sur ce point dans d'autres post. Il ne semble donc pas s'agir d'hallucinations.

Si je devais donner une opinion malgré tout, ce serait : "faites la mise à jour et passez malgré tout chez Apple" ....ce que je vais faire.


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2006)

C'est ce que je pensais, vu que le problème est matériel ça maurait étonné que ça soit résolu par une mise à jour!


----------



## lima (30 Octobre 2006)

Pour être très honnête j'aurais un meilleur avis dans quelques jours

Cette extinction sans cause me laisse quand même dubitatif malgré l'amélioration ++++++++++

J'ai quand même du mal à comprendre comment un problème potentiel de cablage et d'interaction avec une sonde de température peut être résolu de manière soft et uniquement soft, :mouais:, les grandes questions sont sur ce qu'a pu faire Apple à cette malheureuse sonde ???? 

En tout cas pour ceux dont les câbles ont eu tendance à fondre, ce n'est pas gagné.

Et pourtant la plupart des utilisateurs semblent satisfaits de la mise à jour, elle marche c'est clair. Dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas donné non plus d'explications sur les améliorations ou modifications introduites dans le firmware, que l'on puisse mesurer l'intérêt réel de la manip  

De toute façon le mien a les tâches oranges, il ira de toute façon chez la pomme.


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2006)

par contre avec la nouvelle update, j'ai l'impression que ma machine est plus bruyante qu'avant :mouais:


----------



## pbas400 (31 Octobre 2006)

j ai remarqué qu au demarrage les ventilos tournent à fond presque 2 mn (et c est forcement bruyant), ce qui doit expliquer qu il n y a plus d extension à froid (ou auparavant mon mac etait ultra sensible)


----------



## xao85 (31 Octobre 2006)

Moi je me demande si je vais la faire cette dernière mise à jour...


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2006)

le probleme c'est que cd de restore ne marche pas. Un peu venere vu que moi le moooh je ne l'entendais pas au départ.


----------



## gondawa (31 Octobre 2006)

le gros truc moche .. c'est de réparer de manière soft un problème hardware en "bridant" le système de sécurité de la machine. (Par là je veux dire empêcher la machine de s'éteindre lorsque le radiateur touche le cable et provoque le court-circuit qui déclanche l'extinction de la machine).

 Les cables vont continuer a fondre. Dans un premier temps c pas un véritable problème .. mais le jour ou ...


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Marvin_R (1 Novembre 2006)

J'ai effectué la mise à jour. 
A part le fait que les ventilos ont tourné à fond lors du redémarrage pendant quelques secondes, aucun changement. Les températures que j'obtiens avec CoreDuoTemp sont similaires à celles que j'avais avant cette mise à jour.
Je précise que je n'ai pas de problème de RSS.


----------



## samoussa (1 Novembre 2006)

petite combine : pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas à obtenir une indication de temp. cohérente sur coreduotemp ou istat, essayez smcfancontrol, son indicateur fonctionne !!


----------



## LeProf (4 Novembre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> J'ai effectué la mise à jour.
> A part le fait que les ventilos ont tourné à fond lors du redémarrage pendant quelques secondes, aucun changement. Les températures que j'obtiens avec CoreDuoTemp sont similaires à celles que j'avais avant cette mise à jour.
> Je précise que je n'ai pas de problème de RSS.



idem pour moi .... tout pareil


----------

